# The idea is catching



## Akasha (Sep 8, 2010)

I know that a thread was around about having a tamagotchi with diabetes for children ect. (I think maybe northener posted?)
Well, not yet diabetes, but it appears something has caught on. 

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Psychiatric_soft_toys_hit_the_shops

Does any one want to recomend the next toy?


----------



## Caroline (Sep 8, 2010)

Have no ideas of my own, but anything that helps people understand others problems has to be good.


----------



## bev (Sep 8, 2010)

Great idea to help younger children understand what a mental illness is. I thought the comment from one poster about the 'downs' comment was dreadful and very upsetting though.Bev


----------



## Akasha (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh dear 
I posted that during my lunch break and there wasn't any comments at the time. 

Silly idiot that posted that!


----------

